# Sad News about Rich Hyams



## Richyams

All,

Just wanted you to know that Rich passed away this morning at the age of 42.  

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate forum to post this information, but just wanted to let you know that he really enjoyed participating on this board - and I certainly remember many nights of him tapping away, giggling to himself as he shared his love of Disney and our DVC membership (and knowing him, he was probably also spouting his strong beliefs about religion and politics!)

For those of you who never met him, Rich was everything that you experienced online - and so much more!  In addition to being a loving dad to our 15yr old daughter, a wonderful husband and the love of my life, he was a bright, witty, funny - and yes - strong-willed guy with deep convictions.  Although he may have come across as a bit irreverant at times (!), you should know that deep down and away from a keyboard, he was one of the most wonderful guys you could ever meet.

So thanks to all of you for making his life a little brighter.   If any of you would like more info about arrangements, you can PM me here (under his user name).

Sincerely
Lisa Hyams


----------



## nydizfan

god bless you lisa ... rich was too funny .. he will be sooo missed. this is terrible .. sorry again for your loss.. he made my day MANY times....          dave diot and family


----------



## donmil723

I am so sorry to hear that.    You have my deepest sympathy.

Donna


----------



## zurgswife

Thanks so much for sharing....while rich was a character to say the least....he will be missed..

Prayers are with your family at this time...


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

This is truly a sad night for the DVC Boards.  My best to you and your daughter.  Rich certainly brought a different perspective to this board.  He has been and will continue to be misssed.

In his honor I would like to say that the OKW rooms are really BIG and those hallways at the BWV are very long!

HBC


----------



## ErinC

I am so sorry for your loss. I started reading this board in 1998 and I read everything Rich wrote because it always made me laugh. My sympathy to all your family at this difficult time. Erin


----------



## one_cat

I'm so sorry Lisa.  I must say I am so sad, I so loved reading his posts, he has such a great  sense of humor.  I will miss him.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## jdkdorn

I loved reading rich's posts.  He was funny and direct in his answers.  I hope we can all live our lives by his example and remember to live each day as if it is the last.  Love your children and your family because they are what counts most.

may your memories of him bring you some happiness in this time of sorrow.

Judy


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Best wishes to you in this time of loss.  

May god bless.


----------



## CarolAnnC

My deepest sympathies, and I am so very very sorry to hear of this loss.

Rich was a most loved addition to our boards here.  I personally enjoyed speaking with him in our DVC Chats often.  

I am truly sad to read of this and hope you and your daughter find some comfort from these words in the coming days.  Hugs..


----------



## travelbug

I am so sorry to hear of your loss!  Rich will be sorely missed around here.  I had been missing his posts for the past few months.  His sense of humor often gave me a lift, and his colorful personality shone right through in his posts.   

My condolences and prayers are with you and your daughter.  It was so thoughtful of you to post this sad news here.  Blessings to both of you.


----------



## BVC4us

I am so sorry for your loss. I will miss Rich's comments..they always made me chuckle. I hope your memories of family times together will help comfort you during this most difficult time.


----------



## dallastxcpa

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Our families deepest sympathies go out to you at this time.


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

Very sorry to hear about this, I've wondered where he's been.  Rich certainly added some flavor to the boards.  

It's funny...I only knew him from his posts, but thoughts of him always creep into my mind whenever our family of 5 enters a DVC 1-BR unit.  

Sympathy to your whole family....Johnnie


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Thanks so much for sharing, Lisa. My thoughts and prayers are with your family. 

His abscence from the DIS has been noted for several months now. He certainly added a different dimension to this forum.

He will be missed.


----------



## Zurg

Your family will be in our prayers.

Rich was a unique and valued member of this community. He shared a small part of himself here and this place was more fun for it.

God Bless you Rich. 

May your Heavenly home resort have big room and short hall.


----------



## cheyita

I would also like to add my condolences.  I really enjoyed Rich's posts and will miss them.


----------



## Disney Duo

So sorry to hear of you loss.....I really enjoyed reading Rich's posts....he will be truly missed on these boards.  Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MinnieMeg

I am sorry for your loss.  My deepest sympathies go to you and your daughter.


----------



## WDWLVR

I'm so sorry to hear this.  I've noticed he hasn't been on the boards much and missed his posts.

Keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## ThAnswr

Oh my God, I was just thinking about Rich the other day.  

My condolences, Lisa.


----------



## Patty3

I am truly sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## 4greatboys

Im so sorry for your families loss


----------



## PamOKW

Lisa,

Thank you so much for letting us know this tragic news.  My heartfelt sympathy to you and your daughter.  

We have been missing Rich on the boards and to say I'm stunned by this news is an understatement.  He certainly was a long time staple on this board and we'll always think of 'what Rich would say" on a variety of topics.

If you are willing, I'm sure many of us would like further information about his arrangements.

Pam


----------



## lesroi

We are so sorry to hear about Rich.  He was always an interesting person here on the boards.  He will be sorely missed!

Tracy and Scott


----------



## WDWorld2003

So sorry for your loss.  

I loved reading Rich's posts and have missed them the last few months - my favorite was when he stayed at the Boardwalk!  We almost bought at OKW because of him.  We did end up purchasing at the Boardwalk and thought of him the first time we walked down those loooong halls!  

Our sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## robinb

Lisa:

I am sorry for your loss.  Rich was a frequent poster here and he will be missed.


----------



## janette

I'm so sorry for your loss,  Rich will be missed.


----------



## Princess Michelle

I'm very sorry for your loss, my prayers are with your family.


----------



## pwoodham

My prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.  I will miss Rich.  He made his presence and opinions known in such an entertaining way - I always knew things would get exciting when he posted!  God bless you.


----------



## karebear1

I too have missed Rich's posts and his delightful sense of humor. I was thinking just the other day about Rich and wondering where he had been. I'm so sorry to hear that he has passed on. You and your daughter will be in  our thoughts and prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## sratay

Lisa,
My thoughts are with you and your family. 
Steve in Iowa


----------



## BarbR-Atlanta

Rich was one of the first people I ever "met" on these boards, way back in 1998. I got to know so much more about DVC, through his posts. I loved his wry sense of humor.

Deepest condolences to his family. You are in my prayers.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Another DVC-er here saddened by this tragic news.  My thoughts are with you and your daughter, may you find some comfort in all the wonderful memories you have.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Sharing my condolences, Lisa, on Rich's passing.  So very sad.  I never really had any interaction with Rich here, as we am not DVC members.  But  I do know Rich had a presence here you so well described in your sad posting telling us of his passing.  He will be missed.  Again, my condolences to you, your daughter and all your family.

Dan


----------



## dcfromva

Lisa,
  I am so sorry.    I will miss Rich.  I always enjoyed his contributions to this board.  His posts were always very worthwhile and very entertaining.   Bless your heart for thinking about us here on this board at this very difficult time.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.  

-DC


----------



## Tigger1

I am shocked to hear this.  He was a big part of the DVC boards.  I always looked for his opinion, whether we agreed or not, he always gave a good point of view. 

I admired that he home schooled his daughter and went on special trips to Disney with her.

From his trip details, your family  shared  DVC trips in the Grand Villa with many other family members. What a wonderful family   the three of you made. 

When ever I get to stay in a Grand Villa myself, Your family will be in my thoughts. 

Tigger


----------



## vwl_ryan

Lisa, I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.  For years, I have been a silent lurker on these boards, and Richs posts were always some of my favorites to read.  I especially got a kick out of reading the responses from new folks on this forum, just after Rich shared some of his classic opinions.  They never knew what hit 'em!  Sooner or later, everyone seemed to get his sense of humor.

I was just thinking of him, this week, and even did a search to find out when he last posted.  His veteran knowledge of DVC has been missed.

Ryan


----------



## RuthnPaul

Lisa, this is indeed sad news about Rich's passing.  You and your daughter have our deepest sympathies at this difficult time.  richymans is certainly a legendary figure here on the DVC boards.  Again, our condolences are your loss.

Ruth & Paul Markham


----------



## scootersmom

Lisa,
Thank you for thinking of us and letting us know about Rich.  I've missed his posts and wondered where he'd been.  Our deepest sympathies go out to you and your daughter.  He will be missed.


----------



## JVL1018

I am shocked!  My deepest condolences on your loss.
{{{{}}}}


----------



## mom2alix

What terrible news.  Our sympathy is with you and your daughter.  Rich will be missed.


----------



## Chuck S

I've missed Rich's posts.  I'm sorry to hear of his passing.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## NCRedding

I am so sorry for your loss.  He will be missed.


----------



## trishy

Our deepest sympathies to you and your family Lisa - Rich is definitely missed.  His love of OKW and DVC was definitely felt on the boards.  This is very sad.  Our thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Miss Jane

Dear  Lisa,

Every time Rich isn't on the boards, I wonder where he is -- I've missed his presence these last few months.

I'm sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts and prayers will remain with you, your daughter, and your family. Every time I log on, I'll be reminded of your loss and ours. 

Jane


----------



## tjkraz

> _Originally posted by Happy Birthday Cat _
> *In his honor I would like to say that the OKW rooms are really BIG and those hallways at the BWV are very long!
> *



I wasn't sure whether to laugh or cry when I read that.  Thanks, HBC.

God bless, Lisa.  Rich will be remembered and missed.


----------



## Doc and Family

Lisa,
Like everyone else I was shocked and saddened to hear this.

I had the pleasure of chatting with Rich on these boards several times--I admired his conviction and his openness.

To say he will be missed is an understatement.

Our family sends prayers to your family, especially to you and your daughter.


----------



## rinkwide




----------



## ScottOKW2K

My family and I feels saddened for your loss. Rich was a welcome and invigorating presence on these boards. We wish the best for you and yours. Keep in your minds and hearts all the wonderful memories that you have been able to share. 

One last tribute to Rich :

I'm sure his spot in Heaven is 25% bigger, and he will get there in 25% less time than others  .


----------



## OneMoreTry

Thank you for sharing this with us.  I would like to add one more to what I know will be an incredibly long list of condolences from the many that Rich touched here at DIS.  

I am deeply saddened to hear of your loss.  I'm sure none of us will completely comprehend how far and wide Rich reached out and touched people through this forum.  I can only imagine how much he meant to those closest too him.  

My prayers are with you during the difficult times ahead.  


...

WDW has been bittersweet for me since my parents passed away.  We had been dozens of times in the 70s and 80s.  For years I didn't go back.  But thanks to DVC I have been taking my children to OKW and starting a new generation of memories.  And somehow, when we're lining up on Main STreet for that Electrical Parade, I feel like Dad and Mom are peeking out one of those upstairs windows (maybe with Walt) watching the smiles and amazement on my kids' faces with me.  And now I imagine Rich will be there, too.


----------



## loribell

My deepest condolences on your families loss. Rich will certainly be missed here. 

Lori


----------



## DrTomorrow

Lisa,

My condolences and prayers to you and your family during this time of sorrow.

Rich was one of the first people I "met" when I came to this board to investigate DVC. His posts were always helpful or humorous - sometimes both; it took me a while to determine when to take him seriously, but they were always a welcome addition.

I'm certain that, whatever the living arrangements are like up there, Rich has some pretty impressive square footage....


----------



## rsschneck

I am sending a big hug and my deepest sympathies.

 

I have an OKW GV reserved for May and I am sure Rich will be watching all of the OKW GV's very closely.  I will think of him when I walk through the door.

I will say a prayer for your family during this very difficult time.

Roxann


----------



## Margie J

This news is truly shocking. Rich was smart and witty. He added a vibrance to these boards that will be missed. 

To you, Lisa, your daughter and your family I offer my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Dancind

My condolences to you and your family, Lisa. 

Old Key West has lost its greatest champion.


----------



## poohj80

Our thoughts and prayers are with you Lisa, your daughter, and your family.

PJ


----------



## JudithM

Lisa & family, my thoughts & prayers are with you all ... God Bless  ...


----------



## Mrs.Milo

I'm so sorry to hear about Rich, I always enjoyed his posts so much.  Hugs to you and all his family.
Lora


----------



## Poohs Pal

Lisa, Sending you a big Susan


----------



## AFMom

There is never a right thing to say to someone - wish there was - My family sends their prayers....


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is sad news.  God bless your family in this time of sorrow.

I've been missing his comments.  Thank you for letting us know.

Bobbi


----------



## AZKathy

I am sitting here stunned at this sad news and I am at a loss for words.  May God bless you and keep you during this difficult time and I know that Rich is in his Grand Villa in Heaven right now!  Peace.......Kathy


----------



## Mouse Ears

As for many others, Rich was one of the first ambassadors of Disney and DVC that I 'met' on these boards. His unique sense of humor kept me coming back to read more until I became hopelessly addicted to this community. 

His caption states it best:
A man, a legend, a way of life.

The legend will certainly continue here and his participation will be missed (especially on the familiar OKW vs. BWV discussions).

My thoughts and prayers are extended to your family.
Regards,
-Drew


----------



## Tooneric

I would also like to extend my sympathy. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

This is indeed such sad news...  Thank you for taking the time to let us know about Rich.

My prayers are with you and your daughter.  His love for his family and especially, his dd, were evident in his many posts.

Rich has been and will be sorely missed by me and others here on the board.  I will not only miss his invaluable contributions to the DVC board but his wicked sense of humor.




> _Originally posted by Richyams _
> *..., but just wanted to let you know that he really enjoyed participating on this board - and I certainly remember many nights of him tapping away, giggling to himself as he shared his love of Disney and our DVC membership ... *



Thanks for sharing this image with us.  I can TOTALLY see him giggling while posting some comments to really push those "hot button" topics here on the boards.  Especially, his perceived inferiority of the non-OKW resorts in terms of size, points requirements, and maintenance costs.

While we feel his loss, it is nothing compared to how you and your daughter feel.  May God comfort you and yours now and in the future.


----------



## PKK/MJK

I am stunned and deeply saddened by this tragic news!  I loved reading Rich's threads/posts.  They were always witty, informative and extremely well written.  I greatly admired his willingness to say exactly what he believed  even when his opinions weren't the most popular.   He made the DVC Board a fun place to be.   His passing is a tremendous loss to the DIS.

  My deepest sympathy to you and your daughter.


----------



## Donald's#1Fan

I sure will miss his straight forward approach here on the boards, having never met him, I must say I miss him already very much, may God be w/ him and your family.


----------



## kingbilly

I am so sorry to hear of your loss and my thoughts are with you and your Family.


----------



## jmatias

Thank you for thinking of us on this board to post the sad news.

When I first joined this board I always loved to read Rich's post and the replies his posts used to get.....he sure had a way of getting a lot of replies  

We've been missing Rich for the past couple of months and will continue to miss him. 

Much Aloha to you, your daughter, and family during this difficult time.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

So sorry -- I haven't had the opportunity to read very many of Rich's posts but a few days ago I replied to a thread with a very sarcastic comment about the rumors fueled by DVC Guides.  A fellow poster responded with: "Is that you, Rich?".  I realize now what a compliment that was...


----------



## SoCalKDG

Very very sad.  Rich is one of the reasons why I always wanted to check out a Grand Villa.  He sure did love them.  I hope everything works out for you and your daughter. A big grouphugfrom all of us at the Dis and DVC.


----------



## HauntedMansionGeek

He's certainly been missed on the boards the past few months. I'm so sorry for your loss and have such fun memories of some of his posts and the people he managed to get riled up. LOL

My condolences to your family during this sad time.


----------



## Beca

I can only echo what others have said....I am SOOO sorry!!  

I have not been on these boards long, but Rich's posts were some of the first ones I read.  He had an amazingly witty sense of humor that always made the boards exciting!

He truly did become a legend on these boards.    

 

Beca


----------



## sandieb

Lisa, I join the many other DVC owners to offer my sympathy.  I, too, have many fond memories of Rich from his posts regarding DVC.  He brought this board to life with his unique viewpoints and love of DVC.  He will be missed! Sandie B


----------



## Merilyn

Lisa, our prayers are with you and your family.
Merilyn


----------



## RoutemanDan

My deepest condolences on your families loss.


----------



## MdmMim

I am so sorry. Rich will definitely be missed. I enjoyed reading his posts over the years and have even agreed with some of them. 

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaysue

Our deepest sympathy to you and your family - he was a bright light on these boards and provided brilliant and witty observations and information.  On more than one occassion we found his advice and responses to be personally helpful

Warmest Regards
jaysue (Jason & Susan & Sons)


----------



## shelbyjosh

So sorry to hear this.  God bless you and your daughter at this time.


----------



## CamColt

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## snarfer1

Prayers and Pixie Dust.


----------



## ripleysmom

Lisa, I am so very sorry for your loss.  As much as I may have argued with Rich, I truly did consider him to be a friend.


----------



## castleri

Am so sorry to read this news.  I hope that you will take comfort in realizing how many people found him to be a personal part of their extended DIS family and whether they agreed or disagreed with him took  such delight in reading his posts.  They were the ones I made a point to read  and enjoy.  Whenever I use extra points for those bigger rooms like an OKW GV for 5 people at Christmas I will think of him.  I can tell you and your daughter know how lucky you were to have him in your lives and will take comfort in remebering the good times you shared.   Thank you for not letting him just disappear.


----------



## Loubon




----------



## OKW91

So sorry to hear this bad news!!!!  He will be missed! Our prayers our with you and your family!


----------



## newholiday

sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## jennymouse

Thank you for taking the time to let us know.  My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## DebbieB

I'm sorry to hear this news.  My sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## eva

I too am totally shocked at the news.  I always looked forward to hearing Rich's replies to certain topics.  He has been sorely missed the past few months.  I can't believe that we will no longer have our #1 OKW Champion here to defend our resort.  My sympathies go out to you and your daughter.


----------



## dianeschlicht

My sympthy to you and your family, Lisa.  I have noticed he was not around here much the past few months.  He was always the number one cheerleader for our beloved OKW.  Rich, like you, we LOVE the large accommodations, parking outside the door, and GVs.  I pray for the best for his family.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear of Rich's passing. When we checked into BWV, for the very first trip home last month, all I could wonder about were those 'go on forever halls'!!! I couldn't help but remember all the 'comments' Rich had about them. He was certainly a great help to many of us here on the DVC boards and will be greatly missed. Prayers are being said for you and your daughter.


----------



## CRobin

A man, A legend, A way of life...

He was indeed.

Godspeed, Rich........


----------



## Mazz519

May God be with you and your Family during this sad time.


----------



## KelNottAt

I'm very sorry to hear this news.  May you and your daughter find strength and peace in your family, friends and faith.

Kelley


----------



## ArnyVee

I'm still sitting here shaking my head. Can't believe it.

I am so sorry about your loss and for our loss as well. Rich brought that viewpoint that many thought of, but couldn't put into words. His posts were some of the first that I would actually look for and read because I knew that if someone had that much passion about something, that it was worth reading.

Rich, you will be missed by all of us here on the DISboards!

And, to your family....we send our condolences. Hope you get through this moment and that you spend a nice vacation at Old Key West in a 1-BR unit....which, by the way, is much larger in capacity than the other DVC units....making it a much better value per point than any other. Plus, where else can you park right outside your unit!


----------



## JimC

I am so sorry for your loss.  The DIS has not been quite the same without Rich's wit and irreverance.  I wondered what had happended to him these past few months.  We will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.  Hopefully in time the wonderful memories he created will overshadow the pain of his passing.


----------



## DiznEeyore

Lisa, I'm so very sorry for your loss ... please know that you and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers for comfort, healing and peace.  

I know it's already abundantly obvious ... your Rich will be greatly missed here on the DIS boards.


----------



## sunan

Wow.

I can only echo the words so many have already expressed.  We will all miss him here.

Thank you for letting his DIS family know... and please know that our thoughts are with you and your daughter.

Nancy


----------



## Dean

Our prayers are with you and the rest of Rich's family.


----------



## WithDisneySpirit

I wish I had gotten here earlier, so that I could have gotten to know Richyams like many of the other DISers have.

I am thinking of you and your daughter with the most healing of thoughts in the time to come.

Lisa


----------



## Granny

Lisa, I offer my deepest condolences.  Rich obviously packed a lot of living and loving into his all-too-short life.  

I must tell you, when I saw this thread title and the user name that started it, I thought it was Rich's way of letting us know what he's been up to the past several months!  

Instead, I sit shocked by this tragic news.  


I'm sure Rich is in the Grandest Villa of all right now, eating some pigs feet and still laughing at all of us.  

Thank you Lisa, for thinking of this group and letting us know what happened.  It is no small thing to do during such a hard time.  

God bless you and your family in this very difficult time.


----------



## crisi

My condolences as well.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Lisa, I am sorry for your loss,  your daughter's loss. Rich was someone on this board where I really got a chuckle out of his posts. I am so sadto hear of his passing. I have been a part of many online communities since 1999, and this is the first loss of someone I knew. I will never walk inot an OKW GV without thinking of Rich. He brought alot of smiles to this board. I will miss him.

In honor of Rich, i would just like to say, that I was on the fence about using points to rent a GV on our next trip. We loved the GV when we stayed in April, and it just seemed like an awful lot of points for a family of five. Well, here we sit, condoling the wife and daughter of a member of this board who died WAY too young at the age of 42.  I will be using the points for a GV. Who knows if I will be here the next year.  We only live once. Make it all count!

For you Rich, the Real Family will be occupying an OKW GV in November 2006!


----------



## Tagrel

Condolences to you and your daughter Lisa, and thank you for taking the time to let us know the sad news.    Rich has been missed these last few months.


----------



## Dizzy4Dizney

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. God bless you and your family and my you have the comfort of knowing he is beside Him.


----------



## hoosiergirl

Rich will be missed...  My deepest sympathy to you and your daughter, Lisa.


----------



## Beth

What a tribute to Rich to see 8 pages of memorials to him.

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

I found the boards in the spring of '98 - and Rich was already here.  I remember one particular thread where he was going on and on about the poor driving skills of Floridians.  Not knowing him then, I just jumped "all over that one."  

I hope my ranting gave him a chuckle...

My prayers go out to you and your family.

This board won't be the same without Rich!!


----------



## timC

My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.

I always looked forward to reading Richyams posts... We will miss him.


----------



## wdwstar

Lisa, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers. I enjoyed reading Rich's posts and his thoughts about DVC, he will be truely missed by all his dvc neighbors here on the dis-board. God Bless you and your daughter and may your fond memories fill the rest your lives until you meet again.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Lisa & family ~
My deepest sympathies.  I will always remember Rich's wit and playful sarcasm.  His presence on the DIS will be missed.  Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## BWVDenise

I'll miss Rich.  He made me laugh.  I'm so very, very sorry to hear this sad news.  Tears, and hugs.
Denise


----------



## tedhowe

Lisa, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this time.

I've been away from these boards for most of the spring and summer and just got back in last week. After a day or two of catching up, I realized that I hadn't seen any recent posts from Rich.

I was concerned, since he was always so active here.

Thank you so much for letting us know in this difficult time. That was a wonderful act of consideration and generosity on your part.

Rich will be sorely missed here. He was always one of the highlights of these boards, and I am sure he is being life of the party and chief conversation starter up in heaven.

God bless!


----------



## DawnCt1

I enjoyed his conservative voice on the debate board.  We were often on the same side of most issues.  He will be missed.  I was shocked when I read of his passing.  It is very sad.


----------



## elgerber

I'm so sorry, my prayers are with you and your family.

Erika


----------



## vernon

Lisa, please accept my condolances at what must be a very difficult time for you and your family. 

Rich was definately one of the members here that I would most liked to have met up with and had the opportunity to chat with face to face. I'll miss his contributions ( even those I didn't agree with  ) 

Thank you for taking the time to let us know, I'm certain many people, like me, appreciate the news, even if it is sad and unwelcome for us all.


----------



## wilderness01

I am so sorry for your loss. His posts always made me laugh. Take care of yourself and daughter in this difficult time.


----------



## DisneyMim

I am very sorry to hear this.  Yes Rich was a real character, I loved reading his posts.  Great sense of humor.  Lisa I am very sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.  God Bless you all.


----------



## CarolA

My thoughts and prayers go with you.

I will never forget the pigsfeet posting where Rick taught us how to cook something like that in our OKW villa.  It was just too funny!


----------



## Laurabearz

I am so sorry for your family's loss. Rich truely was a fixture here.

Thanks so much for letting us know. (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Doug7856

This is very sad news.  Lisa, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.  God bless you.


----------



## mrsminniemouse

God bless you and your daughter. So sorry to hear such sad news 

Mandy


----------



## InstImpres

Lisa,

Deepest sympathy to you and your daughter at this very difficult time.  Rich certainly brought smiles to this board with amazing personality.  I am sure we only got to see a small side of his incredible warmth,

I wish all the best
Sandy


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Lisa;

1) I am, indeed, sorry for your loss.
2) I thoroughly enoyed his postings and unique views.
3) He will be missed on the board.
4) God bless, and be strong.

Rusty


----------



## TheWho

Everytime someone mentions they want to put 5 in a 1 bedroom, I'll think of Rich.

God Bless your family


----------



## KirstenB

I'm so sorry for your loss.  You and your daughter will be in my prayers.


----------



## mbb

when we were thinking of DVC, Rich wrote -words to this effect- Buy it. Life is for living at DVC.

We did.
We are.

I hope you know that you and your daughter are in our thoughts and prayers. 

mbb


----------



## melanieewr

Lisa;

This is such sad news.  Thank you for giving us a glimpse of Rich through your heart.  I can tell you that those of us who frequent these boards will think of him often.   Your family is in our prayers.

Melanie


----------



## wdwaholic

Lisa thank you for remembering us at this difficult and sad time.I am so sorry. Rich truly was a legend here on these boards.God bless you and your family.
Trish


----------



## Luckymommyx2

I'm truly sorry for your loss.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Pet1021

I am so sorry for your lose. Rich was a constant on the boards, as I am sure he was in your life, He will be missed.


----------



## debloco

Lisa,
I am so sorry for your loss.  Rich was definitely one of the noted personalities on the boards and he will be missed.  My heart goes out to your daughter as well.  

CLC Tiger Pom Mom


----------



## ffindis

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest sympathies go out to you and your daughter at this time.


----------



## yasuern

I am saddened deeply by this news - My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your daughter at this time of deep sorrow and loss.
 

Sincerely
Sue Marino


----------



## Galahad

I was wondering recently too!  This is a sad shock!  More prayers from us, Lisa, for you and your daughter.


----------



## burnsoc

I'm so sorry to hear this Lisa. Rich never failed to make me laugh. I loved it when he tried to get a rise out of people with some of his posts. He will be greatly missed here. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.


----------



## akghutton

Lisa,

I am truly sorry for your loss.  You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.  Rich will be greatly missed on these boards.

Keely


----------



## pw2pp

Oh my Gosh Lisa,  I am so sorry to hear this.  
42 is just too young.
I mostly read Rich's posts on the Debate Board.  He will be surely missed.   I don't know what else to say.  I am sorry.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.I am truly at a loss for words.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

                             Misty


----------



## BobH

One of the main reason this DVC board is so good is because of the participation of people like Rich. He was one of the rare individuals that could really get people thinking. He will definitely be missed. Our deepest condolences.

BobH & Family


----------



## pod2314

I would also like to pass on my familys condolences and let you know you an your daughter will be in our prayers.


----------



## MAC3

My prayers for you and your family.  Rich always made me laugh especially his comments about BWV.  Whenever I walk to my room @ BWV I will think of him.  He will be greatly missed!

 God Bless Rich Hyams (Richyams)


----------



## WDWHound

I am deeply saddened by this news.

I am not a regular here on the DVC board, but I encountered Rich often on the debate board. He and I locked horns so many times on the debate board that I lost count, usually on the topic of religion. We couldn't have been further apart on this topic, but we seemed to never tire of discussing it. Rich was not subtle about his opinions, but you always knew where you stood with him. I will miss his constant decrying of socialism (it seemed he could work this into anything (LOL)) and his passionate discussion of the topics he chose to debate.

Goodbye my friend. Thanks for so many sprited discussions.

Lisa, please accept my deepest sympathies for you and your family.


----------



## RumpleMom

Remember the thread about the DIS royalty?

Richyams was one of the pillars. 

I enjoyed his humor and learned a lot about DVC from him.  I too missed his posts recently.

My condolences.  I will miss him.


----------



## mckryan

Lisa,

Thank you so much for taking time out to let Rich's extended DIS and DVC family know about his passing.  I cannot begin to imagine your and your daughter's loss at this time.  Just know that so many loved Rich and his posts, and so many of us think about him when we check into OKW or complain about the long halls at BWV.  He was so young with so much more life to live and that just stinks!  Know that you have a lot of shoulders here if you ever need them.


----------



## Scoootch

So very sorry for your loss Lisa 

I'm very saddened by the news.  Please know that Rich will be so very missed here on the boards.  My prayers are with you and your daughter.


----------



## Belle and Rella's Dad

Lisa,

May Peace be with you and your family, Rich will forever be a part of this Board.  I haven't posted in quite a long time, but have lurked and had wondered where Rich was.  Every time that I saw that Rich either Posted something or responded to someone elses I had to read it, (I am laughing right now thinking of Rich) he was fun to read I wish I could have met him.  I am deeply sorry for your loss, may God bless you and you will be in my thoughts.

Tom


----------



## loveswdw

We're so sorry for your loss. We will be thinking of Richyams when we pull up to our door at our 1 BR OKW in March!

loveswdw


----------



## lenshanem

Lisa, prayers go out to you and your daughter. I hope that you both find peace soon.


----------



## chris1gill

This is unbelievable to me   He was such a great participant on the board   I will sorely sorely miss him... My heart goes out to your family.... I'm so sorry....


----------



## iluvdisney

{{Hugs}} Lisa to you and your family - I will miss the posts of Richyams.


----------



## poohnpiglet3

42 is just way too young. I'm so sorry. My condolences to you and your entire family.

Sherri


----------



## POOH&PIGLET

*I did not die* _(Author unknown)_
Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there, I did not die.


Rich, 
May you live on forever in the hearts of all of your fellow DVC fanatics.
You truly were, A man, A legend, A way of life.
I miss you already.


Lisa,
Please take comfort in knowing how deeply Rich has touched the lives of all of us here on the DIS boards.  God bless you and your daughter.


----------



## Mike

Very sad news indeed.  Thank you for your consideration.  It was very kind of you to let us know.  God bless you and your daughter.  We will miss Rich.


----------



## DisneyMeMa

Lisa, thank you for letting all of us know about Rich at this very sad time.  We are so sorry to hear about his death.  He will remembered as a very gentle tease!  What a reputation among the DIS regulars.  He shared so much good information with a generous amount of kindness.  My deepest sympathy to you and your daughter.  He will be greatly missed.  Barbara


----------



## KristiKelly

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kewz1

I just read about this on the Community Board.

I am so sorry for your loss.  Prayers for both you and your daughter.

Kristen


----------



## philm

i'm sorry lisa to read about the loss of your husband. my prayers are with you and your family... chicago '99 mara


----------



## Starshine

So very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## vanstoj

This board will miss him.  He was a true original.  My sympathy to your family at this difficult time.


----------



## jade1

Very sorry to hear this also. Please know we are all praying for You and all of Rich's family. I just printed a bunch of Rich's posts to read on occasion. God Bless.


----------



## MnParrothead

Lisa and family,

So sorry to hear of your loss.  I enjoyed reading about Rich's views on different subjects.  I will miss him.  

God bless you and yours.

Andrea


----------



## TnRobin

Lisa, I too am so sorry to hear this news.  He will be missed.


----------



## Disney  Doll

I, too, have been wondering where Rich has been these past couple of months. Now I know.

My deepest sympathies to you and your daughter on your loss. How lovely and thoughtful of you to take the time out of what I know is an extraordinarily difficult time, to let his "DIS Family" know.

Forevermore, whenever I drive into OKW, know that I will say a quick prayer for your husband, may he rest in peace (in a large grand villa that he could park in front of rather than schlep down a long hallway to get to  ).


----------



## twinmomplus2new

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
 Hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## patsal

Sorry for your loss and many prayers to you and your family.  Rich was always direct with answers and I know he will be missed by many.  May you find peace and comfort.


----------



## perdidobay

I am so sorry. Rich will be missed by many people. I loved his sense of humor and his ability to stand up for his beliefs. You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## nisiemouse

Lisa,
I was shocked to see your post this morning. I am truly saddened and will keep you and your daughter in my prayers.


----------



## disneyokw

Lisa, as you can see from all these postings how many people's lives Rich touched.  We have all truly enjoyed his postings (especially raving about OKW).  It really won't be the same without him.

My family and I will  have you and your daughter in our prayers.  We hope you will post yourself which may help you.  Remember we are all here for you.

God Bless you.


----------



## mikesmom

Lisa:
   We have already been missing him. He added so much to this Board. Our sympathies to you and your daughter.


----------



## spiceycat

Lisa - I am so sorry for your loss.

Rich will definitely be missed. If there is anything anyone can do - just ask.

I will miss him!!!


----------



## lacool

Thank you so much for your consideration in sharing this news with Rich's DIS friends.  I am so sorry for your loss.   

There was a thread not too long ago posted by Loubon about the funniest DVC post you've ever read on the DISboards.  I think Rich was quoted (and misquoted) in 75% of the responses.  We will miss him here.

Leigh Ann


----------



## TwirlerGirl

My condolences, Lisa to you and your daughter. 


Shocked and sadden at the news.  I would have liked to have met Rich and chatted with him in person.   He was passionate about OKW, he spoke often of his stays with family and friends there.   This convinced me I had made the right decision in purchasing OKW.  He gave freely of his advise and experience to help any newbies.  I will truely miss his post, humor and advice.

Sandy


----------



## childsplay

Lisa, I am so sorry for your loss.  Please know that Rich will be dearly missed.  I am at a loss other than to say, Thank you for sharing him with us for the last several years......these boards will not be same.


----------



## emacman

I too would like to add my condolences about Rich. As much time as people spend on this board, please realize it is all trivial compared to the loss of a young husband and father. My family sends you prayers to comfort and love for strength. 

I will miss Rich and his spirited participation.


----------



## Bexx

I'm so sorry Lisa - my thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## jennybobenny

Ohmygosh....Lisa...I'm so so sorry. You and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tixx

My sympthy to you and your family,


----------



## OkieDisney

Prayers and Pixie dust to a family of a man that brought more 
to the DIS than prayers and pixie dust.

People like Rich make this place unique!

God bless you all!


----------



## Terry S

Lisa, My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.  Rich brought many smiles to my face and well as out and out laughter while sitting at my keyboard.  I hope you can take some comfort in how many peoples lives Rich touched and how many people he made smile on a daily basis.  He will be missed!


----------



## Crissup

This is very sad news.  I first encountered Rich on these boards back in 1998.  Back before the threaded format of the boards.  I used to look for posts from Rich and selectively pick them out to read because I knew they would either be very informative or very funny.

  The first time I replied to one of his posts, I quoted one line from his post (proper netiquette from the early days of dial up BBS'ing, you only quote enough to remind people which post you are replying to).  Rich thought I was selectively quoting to intentionally take his words out of context.  Once I had replied and explained that I was using proper netiquette, all was well and we never had a problem again.

  I always loved seeing Rich's replies.  It was obvious that he was an extremely intelligent guy and also loved to yank people's chains and watch them react.  LOL!!  I would sit back and watch as Rich would poke at just the right places to stir the pot and I would sit in front of my computer chuckling like a crazy man.

  I also remember when I was playing around with stocks.  Rich had started posting some information on the DizBiz board about how and when to react.  I learned quite a bit from him.

  Rich will be sorely missed by myself and many others.  I'm truly saddened by this loss.

  Rest in Peace, Rich!!


----------



## LIFERBABE

All too often we would come to an impasse on these boards arguing about something and WWRS would come to mind.  He could really get some people going! LOL  It may have not been what you wanted to hear, but he always jumped in with both feet!

I like the quote where he said "BWV units are so small, you can sit on the balcony and reach into the kitchen refrigerator for a beer without getting up!

Lisa, I had to catch my breath when I read your post.  Condolences and prayers to your family.  

Rich brought out the passion I so admired about all DVC members and I'll never forget his great advice to me regarding my becoming a member.


----------



## sgtdisney

What very sad news.  

Rich will be missed on these boards.  I always enjoyed his witty comments and how he championed OKW,  which is my home resort too.   My deepest condolences go out to his family.


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Please remember that you and your children still have a community of people here who care about you.


----------



## ForTheLoveofDisney

I am very very sad today at hearing this news.  Your DH will be missed.


My sympathies and prayers to you and your daughter.

April


----------



## RweTHEREyet

When I first started reading this post, I thought it was a joke, that Ric was going to re-invent himself with another screen name.  As I read it for the third time and then saw your name, Lisa, I realized it was not a joke, and I am so sorry to hear this news.  I was not aware that he had not been well. 

My deepest sympathies to you and your daughter.


----------



## MicNut713

I am so sorry for your loss. God Bless you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Credit Man

Adding me sincere condolences on Rich's passing.  He was one-of-a-kind and will be sorely missed.


----------



## poj7

Rich always had something interesting to say.  And while sometimes I may not have agreed with him, I always respected his passion for DVC and WDW.  He made a huge impact on this discussion board and I will miss him.


----------



## marymrg

Count me in as one of the closet Richyams fans.


My thoughts and prayers are with you at such a sad time.  May your precious memories sustain you and bring you peace.


Mary and family


----------



## joepoe

Rest in Peace in one of theose BIG OKW villas in the sky, Rich.


----------



## princess&tig

So sad.  God bless you and you have to believe that he went to a better kingdom in the sky.  We all all join him someday in the better kingdom with unlimited points.


----------



## anniet

Lisa I am so sorry for your loss.

Rich was a tremendous asset to this board. 

FWIW he helped ease my mind about making ressies for an upcoming family gathering at OKW for next September, and I know it must have been difficult for him to think of someone else in a grand villa! 

May you and your daughter find peace and comfort at this difficult time.


Rich will be sorely missed.


----------



## Muushka

I read this thread early this AM and am still stunned.  I was thinking about him the other day, that we had not heard from him in a while.  He will be missed.  I can't believe that I am so sad for a man I never met, but then on these boards we really do share of ourselves and we do get to know one another. 

So I can say that I will miss a friend that I never met, but knew pretty well.  Bye Rich.  

Bless you Lisa and your daughter.  You are in our prayers.


----------



## WKUMAD

The boards will never be the same without Rich. I would have loved to have met him. Our sympathy to you Lisa and your daughter. What a loss for all or us.


----------



## jbwolffiv

So sorry for your loss.  Our sympathy to you, your daughter and the rest of your family.


----------



## Love Tigger

Lisa -

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your daughter.  Over the years, I've enjoyed reading Rich's posts.  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## Gail & Joe

So sorry for your loss. Our hearts and prayers will be with you and your daughter.  May God bless you and be with you and your family.


----------



## kaw1106

My heart goes out to your family during this time.

Kathleen


----------



## niks81

Lisa,

I am very sorry for your loss. Rich always had the funniest things to say on here....his vents on the 5 in a one bedroom were the absolute best. I would actually sit at my computer and laugh too, at his quirky comments. He just worded things in such a way that he got his point across with a bit of humor also. As someone else noted, he was a huge asset to this board. Everyone on here will really miss not having him around.

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## erikthewise

Lisa,

This is too sad for words. Rich's irreverence and sense of fun helped make this board what it is -- and now it will never be the same.


----------



## laceemouse

Rich was a character, very bright and witty, and I too will miss him. We will be making our first trip to his beloved OKW in a couple of weeks and I will certainly think of him. You and you daughter are in my thoughts and prayers. My husband and I have both lost our Daddys, it is not easy. Take care of yourselves...Lacee


----------



## Lexxiefern

Lisa, I am so sorry you lost your husband at such a young age. I always enjoyed reading Rich's posts. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Jimmac

My deepest sympathy to you and your daughter. Rich has been a legend on these boards from the early days. He will be sadly missed but wil live on in our memories.


----------



## Peterd

My condolences to you and your family, Lisa.  Rich and I  battled over the years with the BWV vs OKW threads, but he always made me laugh.  From the very beginning on the boards, he came across as someone who loved his wife and daughter very much.  I am sorry for your' loss, he will be deeply missed.


----------



## fkj2

Unbelievable is the word. If we on the Disboards are shocked, I can't imagaine how your family must feel. I hope you find comfort in the memories you have of time spent at WDW and in particular, DVC, and in all the sharing that goes on in cyberspace thanks to the boards.

Take care. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## wintergreen

My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## padams

I am so sad to learn of Rich's death.  I enjoyed his posts so much that I read whatever he posted.  Please know that he will be remembered by many people here that he never even met.  I wish he could read all of these posts about him.

May God see you through your tremendous loss.  
 

Pamela


----------



## HookdonWDW

Lisa,

I want to express my heartfelt sorrow to you and your daughter as you deal with your loss.  Rich was such an intrisical part of this board, that it is hard for me to imagine us without him.  I know that it is probably even more unimaginable for you.  May our thoughts and prayers and the love of your family and friends help you through these times.  I will keep all of you in my prayers.

Lisa


----------



## beattyfamily

I didn't know him well but I knew of him from the DVC board and the Debate board. He will be missed.


----------



## deerh

So sorry to hear of your loss. Our Thoughts and Prayers are with you in this time of need.

Rich will be missed on this forum.

DeerH


----------



## SueEllen

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.  I remember Rich from my times on the DVC board over the years.

I hope his good memories live on with you.

Sue Ellen


----------



## disnefile

This is indeed very sad news and my prayers are with Rich's family.  Was his death sudden?  It seems to have happend so quickly and at such a young age.

Pete


----------



## caverill

My family would also like to express our sorrow on your loss. 

I always respected Rich's passion and knowledge of DVC. Our loss is heaven's gain!


----------



## RUDisney

Please allow me to join in everyone's sympathy to you and your family.

My favorite rememberence of Rich was when someone asked two years ago what the BWV were like during the construction.  Rich's answer was beautiful and eloquent.  He spoke of no boards being on the boardwalk and people having to skip from rafter to rafter.

His sense of humor was intoxicating.

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Disney Enthusiast

We are so sorry for your loss.  Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and and your daughter.  He will be missed very much.


----------



## susy

I am sitting here in shock... I am sooo sorry!....


----------



## Mom B

What an amazing man Rich must have been to have such an effect on so many people.  I know he brightened my days many times.  My thoughts are with you and your daughter; may all the good memories carry you through.


----------



## robmary

I am so sorry that your daughter lost her daddy and that you lost your best friend. The sadness in your heart right now must be overwhelming. We all pray that God may grant all of you the strength to get through this time of your life.


----------



## kingbilly

Thinking of you both  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=640766


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Our prayers and sympathy at your loss. As you can see from the many postings, Rich will be missed.

Ralph & Pam


----------



## JCW

I am so sorry for your loss.  I will think of you and your family in my prayers.

Joann


----------



## Andrea T

Lisa,  I am so sorry  for your loss.  I will keep you and your daughter in my prayers.  I did realize that there were no recent postings by him.  I enjoyed reading his opinions...he was a very funny guy.  God bless your family.


----------



## DeDixie

My symapthy goes to you and your daughter.  I enjoyed reading rich's posts and have been doing a search on his name for the past couple of months waiting for him to come share with us.  I figured he was busy will a venture of some kind.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## lightningcoach

So sorry about your loss, Sending many prayers your way.


----------



## BeverlyJ

You will both be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Denine

I am so sorry.


----------



## dizny4us

I am so sorry for your loss.  I don't post much but I always enjoyed reading Rich's posts. He will be greatly missed


----------



## kristielee

Dearest Lisa,

There are no words that can take away the pain you and your DD must be feeling.  Please know that Rich will be missed by so many who never even knew him, but truly enjoyed his wit, wisdom, and spirit.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you at this difficult time.  God Bless,

Kristie


----------



## 3DisneyNUTS

I am so sorry. It was his Howard Stern quote that made me laugh really hard one night. Thanks so much for posting I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jen D

Lisa, my deepest sympathies for your loss.

Rich was one of the funniest and most opinionated voices on the DIS. I always looked forward to reading him, regardless of if I agreed with him! He often had me laughing out loud.

Won't be the same without him.


----------



## charlie,nj

prayers


----------



## mom23boys

I am so sorry for your loss.   You and your daughter are in my prayers.


----------



## Desnik

I have been away from the boards for awhile and am so sad to hear this news.  I am so sorry for your loss and my prayers are with you and your family.  I loved reading his posts and he has helped me in the past with alot of DVC questions.  He will be remembered and missed.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Much too young to lose a spouse. My prayers are with you.  I'm sure  others join me in saying that so many of Rich's comments will live in our memories and bring smiles to us for years to come.  I, too, trust he's enjoying his OKW GV in the sky.


----------



## DVCDAVE

You have my deepest sympathy.

It was Rich's valuable knowledge the convinced me and my wife to make our purchase.  I always enjoyed his humor, and he made me laugh, and laugh, and laugh.  I knew when he was serious, and just making fun.  I can't imagine how it must feel to lose a spouse, especially so young, but I can say that I now know what it is like to lose a friend.  Indeed a friend, a friend I never met except in thought and common interest.

God Bless you and your family, he will ne in my prayers.


----------



## diskat

I am so sorry for your loss. I always enjoyed reading his posts. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## BCV23

Lisa, 

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.

Rich was such a delight to read whether he was being helpful or just plain funny. He will be sorely missed here.

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Frozenfingers

If the number of hearts one has touched counts on one's final resume, Rich no doubt has earned 25% more room in the Kingdom than the rest of us will get.  We too will miss him in our community and will remember him, you, and DD  in our prayers.


----------



## cleo

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter during this time, Lisa.


----------



## Tiggery

Sorry for your loss. Richyams posts always made me smile (especially the pigs feet recipes ) He will be missed.


----------



## Nanajo1

Lisa,
I was so sad whenI heard of Rich's passing. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers. He will be missed.


----------



## paults

sorry for your loss, Lisa. Our prayers will be with you and your DD


----------



## goldilocks_63

I am so going to miss Rich!!!!

You always knew where you where with Rich, and I loved his sense of humor.  His posts were funny, and straight to the point.  Because of this, I PMd Rich for job advice, while I was unemployed in IT (information technology).

Rich's advice helped me to get my confidence back, and because of his and other's support, I have started my own company and am doing now better than ever.

I wish I could express to you how grateful me and my family are to Rich.  

Even though we never met except via PM thru this forum, Rich touched our lives in a big way.

Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help,

I'm crying now.... Goldi


----------



## disneyberry

<font face="times" size="+0">This is very shocking news! Lisa, I'm very sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.</font>


----------



## bjakmom

Thank you for letting us know, Lisa - 

We'll be holding you, your daughter, and all of Rich's family in our hearts - countless times over the years Rich's posts brought a smile (and a laugh) to my day !- and his love and knowledge of DVC and the enjoyment he shared of your times together at WDW influenced us greatly in becoming owners. . .  such a great loss


----------



## VINN127

Lisa 

My heart goes out to you.  Rich will be sorely missed on these boards.  I didn't always agree with what he said, but I love the way he said it.

Vin


----------



## Hollymom1229

Lisa, I always respected Rich for having such strong opinions.  His loss will be felt and my prayers are with you and your daughter during this very hard time.


----------



## lovwdwalot

I'm so sorry to hear about Rich!! He was sooo funny, I always looked forward to reading his posts. My prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## TimeforMe

To Lisa and family:  What an unimaginable loss you have had to endure!  While I certainly didn't "know" Rich, there was no mistaking his personality through his posts.  He was opinionated, funny, witty, honest, straightforward (etc, etc.) but somehow it was still so apparent how much he loved you and your daughter through some of his posts.  I certainly disagreed with some of his opinions (particularly the religious ones ), but he ALWAYS made good points and made me stop and think.  One has to admire that in a person.  He truly was a unique individual.  God bless you and yours during this difficult time.  May your memories of him always continue to comfort you and bring you peace.


----------



## SCDizneyDawn

Sorry for your loss. Richyams posts always made me giggle.  I have even read many of them aloud to my DH.   He will be sorely missed.


----------



## mbw12

To Lisa and family.....

I am so sorry for your loss.  Richyams will definitely be missed here on the DIS. His humor and wit always made me laugh so hard.  His strong opinions were also quite refreshing at times.

Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now.

Bobbi


----------



## ReneeQ

Lisa,
Like so many others have posted, I am sitting here just shocked at this news.  My deepest sympathies to you and your daughter.  I loved Rich's posts and will miss him so much.


----------



## helenabear

Lisa and Family, I am so very very sorry for your loss.  Even though I lurked here a lot more than I post, he really made me smile.  He will be deeply missed


----------



## kda

Thanks so much for letting us know.  I put my memories of rich in another thread, before I read this one.  I hope he brought as much joy to you and his family as he did to us here.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## TOMAR@SSR

To Lisa & Family,
We are so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Sincerely,
Maria, Tony & Family
____________________________________________


----------



## MrsToad

May you and your family take some comfort during this difficult time from the knowledge that Rich has touched so many with his humor, advice, and opinions.


----------



## CLC

Lisa and family:

I was very saddened to hear the news about Rich. I wish there was something I could do to help! His posts always made my day-I started reading them when my husband told me how great his sense of humor and wit were-and how he had a special way of sharing his opinion that kept everyone interested!

Even though we only knew him from the boards, we will miss him. We felt like we knew him!

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please know that the Disney family is always here for you.


----------



## amylock

I just started reading/posting here over the last couple of weeks, but  I am truly sorry for your loss.

Amy


----------



## TeresaNJ

I am so very sorry to hear this.   I didn't frequent this board that often, but whenever I did I always enjoyed reading Rich's posts.  I too was wondering where he's been.  My deepest sympathy to you, your daughter, and family.  I always enjoyed reading how he loved bringing his family to WDW and staying in the Grand Villas.  He will be missed greatly by his DIS family also.


----------



## msdis

Lisa, So very sorry for the loss to you, your daugher, and your family.  I always admired Rich for his thinking "outside the box" and for his courage to speak his peace.


----------



## MJTinNH

I too was shocked and saddened by the news of Rich's passing.  My thoughts and sympathies are with you and your daughter.

He will be missed on the boards.  I enjoyed his sense of humor and valued the information he shared about DVC with the rest of us.

Mary Jane


----------



## AnnaS

I am speechless.  I had to read the topic twice and was afraid to click on it.  Lisa, I am so sorry for your loss.  Our deepest sympathy go out to you, your daughter and your family.  He will be missed.


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.  I always looked forward to Richyams posts to see how he would stir it up.  Thank you for taking the time out of what I'm sure was a difficult morning to let his other family share in your grief.  Know that you and your daughter are in our thoughts on this sad day.  Richyams is smiling down from his large villa chuckling at the long walks of tonights BWV guests and the BCV's crowded 1BR with that family of five.


----------



## Cris

god bless you and your family, I am so sorry for your loss.  He will be missed on these boards.  -Cris


----------



## BoardWalkBound

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  It's strange, but I had just mentioned to my DH just yesterday that I hadn't seen any posts from Richyams for a while and now to see this.  God bless your family.


----------



## July

Lisa,
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your daughter.
God Bless.

July


----------



## MINNIEBOWSER

I am soooo sorry for your loss. There are only a handful of names that I remember on these boards because most of the time I only read the post and not by who it is from, but when I read your post, I knew exactly who it was. He must have been a very special person. I know he was on these boards. He willl be missed by many people here. My deepest sympathies to you and your daughter.


----------



## Patrick IL.

I am so sorry to read of this. Rich was active on the debate board while I moderated there, Rich loved a good debate. We exchanged several p.m.s back and forth during that time, he was opinionated but also level headed in private conversations. He will be missed greatly on our boards.
Please accept my condolances
Patrick


----------



## DemoBri1

I am so sorry for your loss!  My prayers are with you and your daughter at this most difficult of times!  I am certainly going to miss the wonderful Disney insight that Rich brought to these boards, along with the spirited DVC discussions.

Godspeed Rich

Brian


----------



## MickeyCrazed

The DVC board has been boring lately without Rich around stirring things up.
Our thoughts are with you and your daughter Lisa.


----------



## Montana Disney Fan

You have our family's deepest sympathies.  Maybe in his honor you frequent the boards in his place.

God Bless,
MDF


----------



## Mackey Mouse

I am so sorry to hear this.  My prayers go out to you and your family.   He will be missed.


----------



## Rob&Jan

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Rob & Jan Skinner


----------



## Carlnne

So sorry for your loss.  He will be missed by everyone here.


----------



## gritzel4

I always enjoyed reading Rich's comments on the boards.  Rich's remarks reminded me of my father (who was a diamond in the rough).  May Rich's spirit live in your hearts forever.

With deepest sympathy to your family.

Melissa


----------



## lisajl

I am so sorry...my sympathies to you and your daughter.
42 is way too young...
Lisajl


----------



## dcmmgw

If you didn't already know (which I'm sure you did), Rich was oh so loved on these boards. Whether you agreed or disagreed with him, you always looked for his posts! 

As you can see, I don't post too often, but I read the boards almost every day. Rich brought a smile (and sometimes a huge belly laugh) to my face more times than I can remember. I am so saddened by this news, I can't even begin to tell you. 

OKW has been my family's much beloved home resort for over 10 years.  I will think of Rich every time I walk into those HUGE rooms until 2042! 

My thoughts are with you and your daughter. Thank you so much for sharing Rich with us all these years.


----------



## riopooh

I'm am so sorry to hear of your loss.  I'm glad you posted here and hope you will continue to visit and post.  It helps to lean on friends for strength while you regain your own.


----------



## MAGICX2

Although I am new to the boards and have not yet had a chance to read his posts, my prayers go out for you and your daughter.


----------



## goofy4dvc

I am so very sorry.  I also enjoyed reading his posts.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Words are just so inadequate.


----------



## Ksp

Lisa, 
Our family sends you our deepest sympathies for your loss.  
God bless both you and your daughter.  You are in our thoughts & prayers.  Take care.
Kay


----------



## rbuzzotta

So sorry to hear of the passing of Rich.  I thoroughly enjoyed reading his posts and did learn quite a bit from what he had to say.............mostly made me smile and laugh.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you Lisa and your daughter.


----------



## Jison

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I too started reading and posting (not often) on the "old boards".  I always looked for his posts because they entertained me.  We have been members at OKW since 93 and I always enjoyed his comments. 

I will be thinking of you and your daughter.  What a  terrible loss. Thank you for sharing with all of us....he has been missed and will continue to be missed.


----------



## GrimGhost

To you and your family. He will be missed here. God Bless.


----------



## KNWVIKING

Like many others, I noticed Rich had stopped posting here quite awhile ago. I just assumed he'd gotten bored with the boards,lost interest after having many of the same debates over & over again, answering the same questions over and over. Guess I was very wrong.

My favorite Richy'ism : "The glass at BWV is very clear". I may have to have a t-shirt made with that quote on it if I ever stay at BWV again. What I loved most about the statement was that many people never understood it.

Lisa, my prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## leslieh

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, our prayers will be with you and your family at this time of sorrow.


----------



## jekjones1558

Rich's pointed remarks were a great way to hone an opposing view on many issues.  But on the subject of OKW, there really IS no opposing view, right Rich?  Only an amazing person could elicit in cyberspace so much regard.  You must certainly be treasuring more than ever those OKW grand villa trips, Lisa.  Thanks for posting at this traumatic time so that Rich's friends can mourn his passing.


----------



## ceejay13

I too am truly sorry for your loss, Lisa. I have certainly missed his unique wisdom of late. The passion he had for OKW seemed to be the passion with which he lived his life. May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Mickey

I am sorry to hear about Rich.  He was well respected for his beliefs he expressed. He will be missed!

God bless you and your family


----------



## DisnutDave

Deepest condolences for your loss.  Rich will be missed.


----------



## Matt's Nin

Lisa,

So sorry for your loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.  Rich will be greatly missed on the boards.


----------



## NancyDVC

Lisa, 
I am so sorry for your loss. Rich will be truly missed here by so many of us. You and your daughter are in my prayers.  

And "Yes, Rich if there is a heaven it is all OKW!"


----------



## DVCPAT

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. I always looked forward to reading Richyams posts. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## SueOKW

Rich was always right about OKW....  

I am so sorry for your loss.  He made the world a better place for many many people.

Sincerely,
Sue


----------



## ZachnElli

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## SamSam

I am so sorry for you and your daughter's loss.  I hope the many memories you have will bring you some comfort in the months and years ahead.
    Dh and I planned a short notice trip this past year and because of Richyams  many glowing posts on OKW, we were very content when all we could get at short notice was OKW.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are so sorry to hear of your loss.  Though we never met Rich we felt as if we knew him through his humorous tones here on the forums.  He always provided wit where needed.  He will be truly missed here on the DIS.  May God provide you comfort in the coming days.


----------



## MichelleB

Lisa, I too would like to let you know that you and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.  I don't post often, but enjoyed reading Rich's posts.  I had noticed he was absent from the boards and am so sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## dizneeluvr

Our deepest sympathies to you, Lisa, and your daughter.

Your husband was a special man...one who could put a smile on the faces of so many people and a laugh in their hearts at the same time (a gift that is truly invaluable).

Thank you Rich for the smiles and the laughs.  You will be missed! 

~mike and laura


----------



## Caskbill

Lisa, our deepest regards.  You know of course how much Rich contributed to this board.  We will all miss him.

Bill


----------



## boysmom123

I am truly saddened to read of your loss.  Sometimes words are so inadequate....


----------



## kathleena

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## huey duey & luey

Dear Lisa and family
  I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope that you realize how much Rich contibuted to this forum. I pray in time that the sadness is replaced with the fondness of your memories.
Sincerely Tara


----------



## madcoco

So sorry to hear of your loss. Our condolences. We always enjoyed reading his view on DVC.


----------



## WebmasterPete

Lisa:

I am so very sorry to hear about this.  I was out most of the day yesterday, and I'm just cactching up now.  I'm stunned and saddened to hear about this.  

Rich has been around here for a very long time, and yes, has engaged in his share of controversy.  I venture to say that even those who disagreed with him the most will miss him.  He had a unique and inventive sytle of sharing his thoughts, and even when you didn't agree with him, there was something about the way he expressed himself that was charming, mischevious and fun loving.  Even though many of us never met Rich in person, he was a part of our family here, and this place is lesser for having lost him, especially at such a young age.

I will honestly miss his contributions here, and the ocassional emails I would get from him.  You and your family are in all our thoughts and prayers.  

Pete


----------



## Disneyaholic

Prayers go out to you -- Rich will be greatly missed here on the DIS boards.  Thank you for sharing him with us for the past several years.  He brightened the day for many of us.


----------



## st92jmdc

Deepest sympathies to you, and your entire family, Lisa.  Your DH's posts almost had me convinced to buy OKW resale.  He will be missed.


----------



## CarolMN

I have missed his posts for some time and have been wondering what happened to him.  Thank you for letting us know.

You and your daughter will be in my prayers.  I'm so sorry for your loss.

God Bless -


----------



## JessetheCowgirl

God bless you and your family.

Rich will be missed.


----------



## leanne2255

So sorry for your loss.  My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## MaryJ

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.  Even though I never knew Rich, I always enjoyed reading his posts.  He will be greatly missed here.  You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.

Mary


----------



## richiebaseball

Lisa, sometimes the words just won't come. Fortunately for us, Rich never had that problem.

My deepest sympathies to you and your family and friends. 

Richard


----------



## wtpclc

Just so you know, there's more information about Rich's passing and a memorial fund on this Scholarship Thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=641244


----------



## Richyams

...for all your thoughts and prayers.  I'm going through the 300+ responses here - and I cannot express how much this means to me right now.

For those of you wondering why he hadn't been posting lately, I suspect that it had more to do with him being busy with his real estate investing business than anything else.   

Rich had an aortic heart valve replacement and ascending aortic root aneurysm repair back in 2000.   They replaced his aortic valve with a mechanical one - and as a result had to take blood thinners and other medications to keep the thing "ticking".  And it did tick!  Quite loudly at times.  You can only imagine the fun he had with people he met because of this.  One time, a client said to him "I hear something ticking, is that your watch?".    Of course, Rich replied "what ticking, I don't hear any ticking".  So the client proceeded to wander around the office trying to figure out the source of the tick-tick-tick!  Rich told me that he never did tell the guy about his valve, and pretty much left him in the office scratching his head!  But that was Rich - the prankster and jokester. 

The doctor had told him back then that the valves can last up to 15yrs....but he stressed the "up to" part.  I suspect that the valve failed, because it happened very quickly.  He literally fell down in our kitchen and was gone within minutes.

We both knew that he was not long for this planet, but it was more of an unspoken thing.  I think that is why he lived each day like it was his last, and never held back in saying things - or doing things that most people thought were impossible.   And with all his health problems, you never heard him feeling sorry for himself or complaining about what a bum rap he had in life.  His typical response to "how are you Rich?" was always: "Better than you can possibly imagine!"

Again, thanks so much for all of your support and kind words....I cannot tell you how much they mean to both me and my daughter.

We had planned a trip to WDW in January, so both my daughter and I will be going.  For the rest of our days it'll always be our special connection to him.

Lisa Hyams


----------



## chris1gill

Lisa, Thank you for posting his story, I cannot believe that surgery was back in 2000, I thought it was last year... The year's go by too quickly  

My heart goes out to you and your daughter, please take comfort in all the good times you had.... Rich will be there in spirit with you in January.....


----------



## kbeverina

Oh my gosh--I'm just now finding out this news.  I'd missed him since the close of the Debate Board.  I always looked forward to what he had to say, so entertained by his posts.

Just this past weekend we were in New York and there was a headline in the paper about unions--I thought of him and the story he told once about how he worked for a union in New York and how that affected his philosophy on business and the economy.  You know that certain posters have made an impression on you when you think of them not only away from the DIS, but when you're on vacation to boot.

I really admired that he homeschooled his daughter--something I couldn't imagine myself being able to pull off, much less my husband.  And though I didn't own DVC, I had to smile at the debates over BVW/OKW and 5-to-a-room, but especially enjoyed his reviews of OKW because they brought back good memories of my honeymoon there when it was still called Disney Vacation Club.

I wish you and your daughter all the best and hope you have many loved ones surrounding you to support you and bring you comfort.

Kathy


----------



## lillasmom

I'm so sorry for your loss.  He will be missed.

God Bless


----------



## Fenceman

God Bless you and your family.  We will pray for you.

Bill


----------



## lurontravel

Lisa,
My deepest sympathies to you, your daughter and family.  Yes, I'm a "Richyams Fan" too.  Thank you for letting us know where he is, and for updating us again.  I can't imagine your feelings right now.  Enjoy your trip to WDW this Jan, and all ever after.  I always agreed with Rich on the OKW being the best deal in all aspects of DVC, and we don't  hear from too many people who share that view.  We'll all miss him here, but never to the degree that you and Jacqui do...
Laura


----------



## sgtdisney

Lisa,  thank you for posting this information.  It really gives a person pause to think of how special and valuable everyday we have is.  God bless you and your daughter.


----------



## Momof2

My heartfelt sympathy to you, your daughter and your family.  Count me in as another who always read anything posted by Richyams.  May you find comfort in knowing how many lives here on the DIS were touched by him.


----------



## cbrothers

Lisa,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter in your time of grief.  

Being a newer DVC member, I didn't know Rich as well as most people on the Dis boards did....but I did read his posts with great interest and enjoyment.  He touched so many lives with his wit and humor not to mention his knowledge of WDW.

A lot of people will be celebrating his life and all he so graciously gave to others.  

Please know in your heart that he is in a far better and might I add..."bigger" place and smiling down on you.

May God be with you now and always

Carol


----------



## Diznut84

Lisa,

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Like others on the board, I also felt intense shock when I saw the news...  So much so that I haven't responded until now.  

I can't tell you how many times Rich made me laugh out loud while I read his posts.  Among other things, he really had tremendous gifts of insight, communication, and courage to express himself.    From what I understand, all of those gifts were easily eclipsed, though, by his big heart for others.  

My sympathies are with you, your family and his friends.

With heartfelt sorrow,

Greg


----------



## Loubon

Lisa, thank you for sharing that very typical Rich story with us.  I always thought his humor was as obvious as it was subtle.  (Then again I didn't hang around the debate board!)  The DVC board was the first place I came to on the DIS and in no time I was always looking for Rich's responses (mostly to see the reaction that the posters would have!)  So the ticking certainly fits the bill. 

I just lost another friend (Montessori) on these boards two short months ago at the age of 46.  I knew her as well for her sense of humor.  She too stirred up a few emotions on the debate board.  But I am glad to see such an outpouring of emotions and prayers for Rich, as was for her, even by his debate sparring partners.  

We DVC members talk alot about the years we have left in our DVC agreement and it's future value blah, blah blah.  I know next time I read about 37 years to go or 50 years to go or whatever, I will remember our friend who went way too early but cherished the years he had while he was here.  Please keep that Disney connection alive with him.  He would have wanted it that way.

Prayers and good wishes to you and your family in your time of grief and the future ahead.


----------



## disgirl

I was so saddened, like many here on the Disboard when I found out about Rich's passing.  I always enjoyed reading his posts.  He will surely be missed here on the boards.

Lisa, please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you, your daughter, and Rich's whole family.  May God bless you!!

Patty


----------



## Hilary

I was so sorry to read this   I always enjoyed reading Rich's posts on the DVC board.

My thoughts are with your family, Lisa, and I hope your wonderful memories will help you in your time of loss.


----------



## maryisme

I want to express how deeply sorry I am for you and your daughter's loss. Although I didn't know Rich, I feel an incredible sense of loss. Thank you for taking the time to give us some insight into your lives. 
Mary


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I am very, very sad to read this news. Somehow here on The DIS we seem to get to know one another beyond just an anonymous internet poster. Perhaps it's our common interest in Disney and DVC. 
Although I never met Rich in person, it feels like a friend has passed.

My thoughts are with his family...

MG


----------



## chipscinderelly

I am so sorry for your loss and pray that you and your daughter will cherish your memories forever.  Rich's posts were hilarious and always made me smile... I'll always remember him!


----------



## Lisa F

I've been trying to figure out what to reply  to this thread since I first saw it.  At first I was hoping this wasn't true or was some kind of a mistake but I guess it's real.  I came to the DIS in order to learn more about DVC and for the longest time I only frequented this board.  Rich was the first person I ever recognized by name.  I'm a BWV person and at first I was annoyed by what he posted about BWV but then I soon realized that he was a master of button pushing and I can really picture him giggling his butt off as he posted his OKW spiel.  Even though I disagreed with him, his posts always cracked me up and I loved watching the ruckus that he raised around here.  

I know he always had the highest standards for his OKW vacations and loved his grand villas and it makes me smile to know that he did live his life to the fullest even though it was unfairly cut way too short.   It actually explains a lot about his online personality and I always pictured him as the same kind of person in "real life" and I'm glad to hear that he was.

I'm so sorry for your family's loss and I wish you comfort and strength to get through what must be a very difficult time.


----------



## LoveMyDVC

So sorry to hear about your loss.  He was so young.  His posts were truely memorable.  He will be missed.


----------



## disneycrazed139

Lisa,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Of course, I didn't know Rich, but he was always a very popular poster here and made so many people laugh. All the best to you and your family. May God be with you.

-Lisa


----------



## CaptainMidnight

I've always wondered what Rich looked like, if anyone has a picture they might be willing to share, it might be nice to attach a face to all the posts we remember, as we pay our respects.  Just a thought, I hope it's not out of line.  If it is, someone PM me and I'll erase it.

Lisa, thank you for sharing his story with us.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## DopeyRN

I am so sorry...my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## skelooch

My sincere condolences to you and your family.
I don't post that much, but read the boards on a regular basis, I will miss his posts.


----------



## Copper3

Lisa,

I've always enjoyed reading Rich's posts for his wealth of DVC information and incredible levity.  

My deepest condolences to you and your family.

Copper3


----------



## Richyams

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *I've always wondered what Rich looked like, if anyone has a picture they might be willing to share, it might be nice to attach a face to all the posts we remember, as we pay our respects.  Just a thought, I hope it's not out of line.  If it is, someone PM me and I'll erase it.
> 
> Lisa, thank you for sharing his story with us.  I'm sorry for your loss. *



Here's some not-so-great pics of Rich for everyone.  My scanner isnt working so I used my digital camera and the results are not the greatest:  http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/snarlgrrl/album?.dir=/b58a

He's the guy with the glasses and baseball cap in the first picture.  There's a few others of him at WDW with his mom (now deceased) and Jacqui.  One of me and him at the Plaza Hotel in NYC (with flowers!) - and others with family members.

Lisa


----------



## gracelrm

I am so sorry for your family's loss.  I hope you find some comfort in knowing that so many "strangers" were touched by Rich's presence on these boards.  As I told my husband of Rich's passing, I felt like I was talking about an old friend.


----------



## gtrist4life

I hope that the many thoughts and prayers being focused towards your loss help you through this most difficult time.

Take care,
G4L


----------



## BuzzandWoody

Can you believe all these people knew of your husband or had read at least one of his posts?

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## pmcpmc

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your daughter,
Patrick,Margaret and Caoimhe.


----------



## Laura24

Your Dis-family shares  in your  loss and sorrow. Heartfelt thoughts and prayers to  you and your family.


----------



## SheriB

My heart is saddened.  My sympathy to you and your family.  We all looked for as well as looked forward to Rich's comments on any topic of discussion.  I'll miss seeing his recipe for pig's feet for all the newcomers looking for ideas for meals in the villas.  He was such a witty and fun person, and will be dearly missed.  

Sheri


----------



## Tigger7570

Deepest sympathy.  Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.  I am more of a observer than a poster on this board.  I have thoroughly enjoyed all of Rich's posts and he will be sorely missed.  Like many of the others have said, we'll feel his presence whenever we're at OKW.  He always made OKW more special because of his unwavering loyalty to it. 
   God Bless.


----------



## Laurabearz

Thank you so much for the photos.... 

Again, in you and your daughter are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ChrislovesMinnie

We are all so very sorry to hear of your loss. He will be missed.


----------



## Deemarch

And I loved his sense of humor!  

I know that you and your daughter's loss is tremendous and no words can ease that, but when I next visit WDW I know that I will think of Rich and how he loved that place!

I'm sure he will be enjoying it, too...

Denise


----------



## raidermatt

I am so sorry to hear this.

Rich will obviously be missed by many, including me.  Now we have another fan who will always be there to tour the parks with.

Everytime I walk down a long hall in a hotel I think of his comments with a little smile.

Lisa, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your daughter.


----------



## Galahad

Thanks for posting the pics!  

Hang in there!!!!!


----------



## Sam60

Thank you for letting us know what happained.

I never met Richard, but I almost feel like I knew him from his posts. He seemed a fine man, generous with his time and his considerable knowledge. 

I am shocked and saddened. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## schatterjee

So sorry for your loss.  Rich will certainly be missed here - loved to see what he had to say

Wishing you hope and courage during such a hard time.

The Chatterjees


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by Richyams _
> *Here's some not-so-great pics of Rich for everyone.  My scanner isnt working so I used my digital camera and the results are not the greatest:  http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/snarlgrrl/album?.dir=/b58a
> 
> He's the guy with the glasses and baseball cap in the first picture.  There's a few others of him at WDW with his mom (now deceased) and Jacqui.  One of me and him at the Plaza Hotel in NYC (with flowers!) - and others with family members.
> 
> Lisa *


Thank you for sharing Lisa.  So many posts offering condolences, it has to be some help and comfort at this difficult time.  Peace be with you.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

How so very sorry I am for your loss! I know what it would mean to our son if he lost his Dad, so blessings upon you, Lisa, and your daughter.

So many days, I'd come home from school frustrated and exhausted only to turn to these boards because I could count on Rich to make me chuckle and laugh...such a gift! He even took the time to answer all of my crazy questions about DVC & my quest for the 'good life' in FLA!

Thank you for sharing him with us.

And thank you, Rich, for your wisdom, your advice, and all those 5pm smiles. 

~Rose~


----------



## WOW

Very sorry to hear about your loss.  Rich's post were always a favorite of mine.  So sad that he was so young.  We all know how much he loved Disney and DVC and will remember him always.

You and your daughter were blessed to have had him in your lives.


----------



## adriannabannana

God Bless you and your Daughter, and our family's prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## travelbug

Lisa, thank you so much for posting the pictures of Rich.  I'm so glad I can now picture him when I think of him.   

My continuing thoughts and prayers are with you and your daughter.


----------



## NJmouse

Lisa,
This is the first time this week I have had a chance to read the message boards.  WOW, It really shocked me to see the sad news of the passing of Richyams.   I remember his comments about BWV and his 5 in a room no-no's.  He was a very funny guy.  He will be missed on this board by his humor and knowledge of Disney.  My heart goes out to you and your daughter.  GOD has now taken him to his "HAPPIEST" place.   I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR DAUGHTER! 
Mary Lou aka NJMouse


----------



## mistermouse

I am saddened to hear of Rich's departure. Our best to you and your family in the time ahead.

While I do not post often, I too have always looked for Rich's comments here on the DIS. While Rich probably would have tagged me as one of the "liberals" he loved to warn the world about - we actually agreed about many things, including our love for DVC, WDW, and OKW (and those smaller units available at VWL, BWV, BCV, and SSR).

We will have a moment of silence to remember Rich when we return to OKW in November.


----------



## Pugdog007

Prayers for you and your daughter.  He will be missed.


----------



## EmptyNester

Lisa, 

I'm not much of a poster, but am an avid reader of this board.  I was very saddened to hear of Rich's passing.  I always looked forward to his posts.  Especially those where he "baited" a certain few members.  I would find myself "looking" for his posts/responses just because I knew there was a good laugh to be found.

My thoughts are with you and your daughter.  And next month when my husband and I are at OKW, I'll think of Rich as the two of us enjoy our villa (one bedroom, of course! )

- Sharon


----------



## Pinnie

I am deeply saddened by the news of Rich's passing.  When we first bought into DVC and I stumbled across this board, it was Rich who answered my questions.  May it give comfort to his family to know he was apprecated here on the DVC board so very much.

God's blessings to his family.

Sue


----------



## Niagara2

Rich will be missed here but please know that our thoughts and prayers will continue to be with you and your family.  Rich made the DVC board really fun and interesting.  He must of been quite a person to live with and it sounds like a wonderful husband and father.


----------



## sumessefui

I rarely look at the boards anymore, but my sister told me about this sad news.  Rich was  truely a delight to read.  His wonderful sense of humor, his love to tease, and his great knowledge will be greatly missed.  A guy who loved pickled pigs feet had to be allright.  My deepest sympathy to all who loved him.  Jerry.


----------



## laceemouse

Lisa, thanks for the pictures. Rich and I were born the same year.


----------



## disney4me4ever

Lisa~
Having been away from the boards this week due to business, I was shocked to read the news about Rich.  I loved reading his posts on these boards & especially always appreciated his contributions.  Please accept my condolenses and know that you & your family are in many thoughts & prayers.

Nancy


----------



## mikayla'sMom

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time. Rich will be greatly missed.


----------



## GraceDVC

Lisa,

Our deepest sympathy to you and your daughter.  From the first time we began lurking on this board, and then contributing our own comments, Rich was a standout for his hilarious and dedicated-OKW views.  We so enjoyed reading his posts, and he often answered so many questions for us regarding our OKW home.   We enjoy visiting all the DVC resorts and always think of him and smile as we explore the differences in the size of each resort's accommodations, length of hallways, etc.  We loved his sense of humor and will surely miss his posts.  We are so saddened by your loss, and ours.    

Grace and Sal


----------



## icelady

So sorry to hear of your loss.  Have been a lurker more than a poster and enjoyed reading his posts.  Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.  We are staying at OKW for the first time next month, and will think of him.  Paulette


----------



## Boots

Keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zillow

So very sorry for your loss.  I've enjoyed reading Rich's posts since I joined DVC and this board.  May you be comforted by many happy memories of him and by the knowledge that he touched so many as is evidenced by this post.  I read the board often but don't post much - this was certainly worth responding to.   Wishing you and your daughter peace and happiness in your future.


----------



## DVCajun

I signed the guest book linked in another thread, then was afraid you might not see that one, so decided to post again here. 

I was so sorry to hear of Rich's passing.  He was an institution on these boards.  I have been a DISer just about from the beginning (long enough to have to re-register a couple of times!) and Rich is a part of all of my memories here.  I'm a devoted Boardwalk owner, so naturally Rich annoyed the living daylights out of me!   

Words fail at times like this.  My heart goes out to you, Lisa, and your daughter.


----------



## Erin12303

I am so sorry for your sudden loss.  I always enjoyed reading your husband's posts---always entertaining.

You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.......


----------



## DisneyPhD

Lisa I am so sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. 

thank you for sharing the pictures. 

Mary


----------



## S. C.

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your daughter are in my prayers


----------



## musical2

Lisa,

I haven't posted here very often over the years that I have been here, but I have always enjoyed Rich's posts of his beloved OKW.  It is mine also.  Each time I go to OKW I always think of some of his posts and think about how right he was about it.  You and your family will be in my prayers.

Bart


----------



## Tiggernut_jadie

I've only just read this news on the community board.  I'm so very sorry to hear about Rich's death.  I remember him well from the debate board - strangely we agreed 100% on religious topics .................and DISagreed 100% on politics.  Still you could always rely on Rich for a totally honest opinion on anything!

Sending you and your daughter my sincerest condolences at this VERY sad time.


----------



## KellyDVC

I was so saddened to hear the news about Rich.  My husband just told me last night.  He has been doing most of the postings here the last couple of years, but I remember when we joined DVC back in 1999 Rich was so helpful, and always entertaining.  Our condolences on your loss, and our prayers for you and your daughter.

Rania


----------



## bounceytigger

Lisa--I did not have the honor of knowing your husband within the DIS Boards (I am too new to them.)  But I am very saddened to hear of this news....it is apparent he was well-loved by many, and that he will be greatly, greatly missed by all.

My condolences go out to you and your daughter, and I hope you find a small bit of comfort in knowing he made such a tremendous, smiling impact on people.

Warm regards,
Sarah


----------



## catsrule

Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures, Lisa.


----------



## MinnieGi

You and your family are in my prayers.  

Rich will be sorely missed on these boards  God bless you all.


----------



## MELSMICE

Lisa - my condolences go out to you & your daughter.  I will remember you in my prayers.  

Melanie


----------



## Partridge4ever

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I, like many others, can credit Rich and a few others on the DVC board for helping me make the decision to buy....at OKW of course! And I think of him every time we stay at BWV and trek those long halls.


----------



## treloarf

Been away from the boards, but must say richyams has answered so many of my DIS questions.  Can I ask -- was it a health problem, auto accident.   How could someone his age be gone with the Lord?  What happened?  I hate to be so nosey?


----------



## MELSMICE

> _Originally posted by treloarf _
> * Can I ask -- was it a health problem, auto accident.   How could someone his age be gone with the Lord?  What happened? *



If you go back to page 21 of this thread his wife, Lisa, explains what happened.


----------



## treloarf

thanks


----------



## tinkertraci

Lisa,

I have been a lurker since 2000.  I stumbled across DIS when I was planning our first ever disney vacation.  

Then I came across DVC chat room and from reading Rich's posts regarding how wonderful it is for a family to purchase and vacation using points we bought a resale at OKW (of course).

It was from reading his posts that he actually answered some of my questions.  I would bring my husband to the computer and say, "well, Richyams says this or that."  And then show him his posts.  

I also enjoyed reading his comments on the debate board.  I agreed with him on politics but not on religion.  I remember him talking about homeschooling and how inadequate public school is.  

What a man, what a legend...what a way with life!

God bless you and your living piece of him (your daughter).


----------



## acepepper

I just heard about this and wished to pass on my condolences. I can't remember one single time on the debate board when I agreed with Rich, or when he agreed with me. But I can honestly say that I liked him, (as much as you can like anyone you've never met) and he nearly always made me laugh, even if it was sometimes with disbelief at some of the views he expressed. I'll miss him.


----------



## chirona

I have been away for a little while I am so sorry to hear about Your lost. I as well as many others enjoyed reading his many post. I pray that in the cays a head you will gain comfort.

Regards


----------



## sssteele

You are in my thoughts. I have not been a DVC member for very long, and as a result not been on the forum for long as well.  Rich was one of my favorites.  I usually agreed with him, but even when I didn't I appreciated how forthright and honest he was. He surely will be missed.  If there is anything we can do, don't hesitate to let it be known.


----------



## stephen11

So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## G8RFAN

To the Hyams family,

It has been a few weeks since I last visited the board and I am in complete shock.  Within the limited time I've been a member, I realized quickly that Rich has been a powerful persona on this board.  It will surely be different with out his posts.  We live in the Coral Springs area and I've always related to him because of the S. FL connection.  My deepest condolences and prayers to you and your family for your loss.

Phil


----------



## madelyn

I don't own DVC but stayed at OKW for part of my honeymoon about 8 years ago and have stayed there twice since then. I've mainly been a lurker on these boards the last 3 years or so but come to check in every once in awhile, especially when planning for our WDW trips or for friends who are planning trips. Anyhow, I happened to come to the boards late last night and found the posts about Rich. I recognized the username and know I've read some of his posts, especially when doing research for our OKW stay this past summer. I ended up staying up much later than I should have, reading all the posts and I was so in shock and thought what a loss the Disboards has experienced and even more so, the unimaginable loss to the family. It struck me that my own husband is 42 years old. You never know when life on this earth will end! My condolences to the family. Thoughts and prayers go out to you all.


----------



## Geyser Gazer

Dear Hyam's,

Rich added substance and spice to our little virtual world, and we miss him... a lot.  I'm confident that the legacy and memories he built with you all will last for generations to come.
-Ron.


----------



## torismom

My heartfelt condolences ,prayers and sympathy to you and your family during this time. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------

